# What are helpful ways to get me more acres to cut and bale for my business?!?!?



## fmfracer44 (Jan 19, 2012)

Okay so Me my brother and my dad have our custom hay harvesting business. We cut and bale rake and stack. We do small bales the 15x22 bales. I'm wondering what are helpful ways that you have done to help market ur business and get more acreage to cut and bale. We have yet to get any new alfalfa in the past 5 Years. All we have is 50 acres of alfalfa that we do. We don't have any 100 acre fields all we have is quite a bit of 10-15 acre fields. I understand they add up but we want to get In to the business more with more acreage. We wanna be able to do big fields. I mean some big fields are hard to even find out who the owner is becuse all there is is land. I just see all other successful hay guys that have huge fields and hundreds of acres. How can we market ourselves or what can be helpful to get bigger jobs.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

You will have to find something that will make you stand out over your competition. If the landowner is happy with who they are getting to do it now there is no point for them to make a change if you offer the same thing your competition does. You will have to find something to make your services more attractive whether it be price, a better job, or other things in order for them to make a change.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

FarmerCline said:


> You will have to find something that will make you stand out over your competition. If the landowner is happy with who they are getting to do it now there is no point for them to make a change if you offer the same thing your competition does. You will have to find something to make your services more attractive whether it be price, a better job, or other things in order for them to make a change.


Usually its money......at some of the prices I hear for alfalfa ground, there may not be anymore to be had....money that is...
Another thing you could do is charge more for what you are doing now.....same difference....increase in revenue.....


----------



## fmfracer44 (Jan 19, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> Usually its money......at some of the prices I hear for alfalfa ground, there may not be anymore to be had....money that is...
> Another thing you could do is charge more for what you are doing now.....same difference....increase in revenue.....


Thanks for the points i guess I have something to think about


----------



## hayward (Jan 26, 2012)

When I started haying a few years ago I would just stop an knock on doors or neighbors of land doors, ask if I could rent or pay by bale. If they already had someone doing it I would leave my number with them just in case something changed? Was surprised at ones, sometimes months later would call me back an rent me land. Most were small places, but they add up. One guy had a twenty ac yard an let me have it for free, got 85 bales off of it (3 cuttings) one yr. never know till you ask lol


----------

